# My dogs started Drooling (hasn't done it before!!)



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

About an hour ago noticed that my dog Bubba is drooling quite a bit which he never normally does.Theres drops of water like saliva dripping from the corners of his mouth every 5 seconds or so.....like a dripping tap.

I've checked Bubs mouth (the best i can) & there doesn't seem to be anything in there that shouldn't & he's also drunk lots of fresh water.
Its been a warm humid day here today so wondering if he's a little overheated or if theres something in his throat that i cant see but he's not coughing or acting like he has.

Do you think i should get him checked out at the vets or keep an eye on him & see if he's still doing it in the morning.I've just read that if dogs excessive drool then they might become dehydrated.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What breed is your dog?
How old?
Is he entire or castrated?
Is there a bitch in the house or nearby?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there the slightest chance of poisoning?
Could it be a sting?

Too many variables. I'd keep a very close eye for a while, any other signs at all and off to the vet


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

He's a 4 year old castrated Pug Cross.
No Bitches in the house (apart from my hormonal daughter) or nearby.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

It could be a sign that your dog is feeling sick. My dogs will often drool and smack their chops before they actually vomit. Personally I would just keep an eye on him. He may vomit soon and this should stop the drooling.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

There are lots of thing which spring to mind:

-Is it froffy? Is he lethargic, finding it difficult to settle down, bloating in the stomach or shaking? Any of these symptoms I would run to the vet ASAP.

-Could he have anything stuck in his throat?

-Could he have eaten anything poisonous in the garden? 

-Is he eating and drinking normally?

Drooling can be a sign of pain, I would personally go to the vet.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

rona said:


> Is there the slightest chance of poisoning?
> Could it be a sting?
> 
> Too many variables. I'd keep a very close eye for a while, any other signs at all and off to the vet


Do you know how long it takes for stings to take effect as i noticed he was drooling about an hour after his walk...come to think of it he also ran through some long grass which may have nettles in so this maybe be the cause too.

I'm starting to worry a bit now!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are you worrying more now?

If you are that worried, don't hesitate in calling the vet


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Because we cant see your dog and dont know your dog its very hard to give advice on things like this. It could be a whole number of things, ranging from serious to just drooling! I would phone the vet, they will be able to give better advice and you will be able to arrange an appointment.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Just examined Bubs again...he seems to have stopped drooling now but around his mouth is soddend.The saliva was just like water not frothy.

hes still his normal happy self,he isnt behaving out of the ordinary & is drinking okay,Gave him a bit of cooked ham as he's already had his dinner & he swallowed it whole then gave me the "please sir can i have some more eyes" 

Will keep my eye on him tonight & see how he goes.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Chessie does it sometimes, huge pools of drool on the floor.
Can't find out what causes it! 

Could just be a temporary allergic reaction to something. 
Same as I've had today


----------

